# The Orchid V4 clone by Tobeco



## Rob Fisher (26/10/14)

Review from Pauly Meatballs... this looks like it has good potential especially for the dual coilers!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (26/10/14)

I still have a v1 of this and lemme tell you even with the pain of no fill hole and the smaller tank, it vapes like a dripper! The dual coils for me on this are so much nicer than the kayfuns single! If our vendors stock these you can put me down for 2! Only problem I have at the moment is that the tank is PMMA so no tank crackers


----------

